# European catalytic convertor (Exotic)



## tt993 (Sep 20, 2011)

Has anyone had success with the high end cats... ie BMW Audi that are constructed with the foil substrate. If so what process is best used to precipitate the PGM Thanks in advance


----------



## Tomac1 (Oct 23, 2011)

Use ammonium chloride to precipitate platinum, use sodium chlorate to precipitate palladium. Euro cats usually have more PGMs to my knowledge, and large GMs. Try to get old twin jags they supposedly have a lot. Read CM Hokes book if you haven't already, trust me just do it. Buy laser steves DVD you can find a link to it under his sig.


----------



## kadriver (Dec 31, 2011)

I got a couple of those cats right now. I am just starting to process these for the platinum & palladium (if any). 

I have four cats. Two had ceramic honeycombs, the other two were metal foil type.

i have got the two ceramics in HCl/Cl and platinum is already showing in tests with stannous chloride.

The foils type cats are different. I tried to cut the metal from the foil type cats and found that the foils are somehow welded to the metal casing.

I can't seem to find a way to get the foils out of the casings!

I am sure others have run into this problem and that there is a solution out there. 

I may try cutting the case in stips and use a chisel to cut the strips of casing from the inner metal foils.

Help! - kadriver


----------



## rusty (Dec 31, 2011)

Salt Lake Metals, ebay item 310355633553 powder from foils.


----------



## kadriver (Jan 1, 2012)

I have seen that listing rusty. They are selling powder collected from vents.

This powder must be dust from cutting and processing metal foil cats.

There is probably platinum inside the metal subsrtate of the metal foil cats that I have. But how can one go about getting is off the stainless steel substrate?

Aqua regia would dissolve all the metal, then there would be a mess with all the different metals used to make stainless in solution with the PGms.

Does HCl/Cl dissolve any metal it comes in contact with? Does it dissolve iron or stainless steel?

I will just wait until I have a solid plan before I try to recover any PGMs from these metal foil cats.

kadriver


----------



## qst42know (Jan 1, 2012)

Basically the pros beat the crap out of them knocking the wash coat off. The PMs are gathered as dust from the process.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=6879&p=94519#p94519


----------

